# Dispatch day finally here!



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

Just completed my two week training intake with 353 JAC and tomorrow is Dispatch. Can't wait to get out and get my boots on the ground where ever they may land!:thumbsup:


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

DruMac1978 said:


> Just completed my two week training intake with 353 JAC and tomorrow is Dispatch. Can't wait to get out and get my boots on the ground where ever they may land!:thumbsup:


so how did it go?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DruMac1978 said:


> Just completed my two week training intake with 353 JAC and tomorrow is Dispatch. Can't wait to get out and get my boots on the ground where ever they may land!:thumbsup:


Congrats!

How's it going on the job?


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

IBEW 353 Toronto.

Keep up the good work.

Work and study hard!


----------



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

So far couldn't be happier got onto an ICI company and enjoying every minute can't wait to continue the journey. First time I've been happy going to work at 4am.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

DruMac1978 said:


> So far couldn't be happier got onto an ICI company and enjoying every minute can't wait to continue the journey. First time I've been happy going to work at 4am.


I could never be happy going in to work at 4 am.
I could do it. But I damn sure would hate to do it.

Good luck!


----------

